# Voest lathe



## Shoprat (Dec 18, 2022)

Been trying to find a manual for a Voest lathe. Tried ordering one from an online dealer,that said they had it. But come time to sell was unable to supply. Anyone have one?


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2022)

What model?


----------



## Shoprat (Dec 18, 2022)

I believe the da 16/80  I have a 16/80 and a 16/60. From what I have read ,same innards just slightly different cases. Mine are circa early 60’s I believe.


----------



## Darren (Dec 18, 2022)

OK, I was asking because the DA160 from the late 70's to early 90's is the same as the Emco V13.

Have you tried lathes.co.uk?






						Voest DA-180, DA-210 and DA-225 Lathes. Huge Data Pack of Operation & Parts Manuals | store.lathes.co.uk
					






					store.lathes.co.uk


----------



## Shoprat (Dec 18, 2022)

I had done the North American place not the UK. Thanks I just ordered the set, so now I’ll see what happens. Will let you know .


----------

